# Is this a good diet for a day?



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi

New to bodybuilding, just sorted a exercise plan and want to sort my diet out now. Here is an average day of eating for me:

Meal 1: Whey protein shake with milk

Meal 2: Full tin of beans and sausage on 2 toast

Meal 2: 300g chicken with rice or on bread

Meal 4: 80g tuna from tin and chease sandwich

Meal 5: Steak and jacket potato

Meal 6: 3 eggs scrambled on toast

Meal 7: Whey protein shake with milk

Just want to know if this is any good and about how much protein is there.

Any advice?

Cheers


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Id say theres about 200g protien there, but what are you trying to do.... bulk/cut?


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

Trying to bulk mate. What you think?

Cheers


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

There's this saying "you are what you eat", and keeping that in mind ...why is there a sausage in your second meal?

Second meal needs to be changed, you need to have more vegetables and healthy oils. Also mix your protein powders with water - there's too much sugar in milk. Beside that, you should calculate how many nutrients you have in each meal (protein/carbs/fats), summing that all up will allow us to asses if you have enough "stuff" for your body weight.


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

Agreed that you need to ditch the sausagemeal and replace with something else! Maybe try some porridge made with water with whey mixed in to start the day if you're bulking....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The Op asked if his diet was good... The answer to that is it ain't the best

If he wants to have a sausage(protein) I say have it but there is a lot of bread in that diet and not enough efa's or veg

Plus he's not lookin to compete but just add some size. Imo have your fcukin sausage(not a sh!ty cheap one) lose some of the bread replace it with rice or spuds


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

And his diet is better than mine :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Beans and sausage are AWESOME !!

How much do you weigh mate ?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2477838 said:


> Beans and sausage are AWESOME !!
> 
> How much do you weigh mate ?


Ain't it just bro. I lived of the stuff for a couple months.... Admittedly got a bit of a belly but I'm sure the op won't be eating 6 of Tesco finest as well as all his other meals


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

diet dont look too bad... like said get some better fats in there mate and drop some of the carbs you will gain size at a good rate wuth minimum fat, if you train hard enough !!!!

and dont cut the milk out use whole milk mate get the fcuker in ya !!!!


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for advice lads. Reason I eat a lot of bread is because Im in work and can only really eat sandwiches. Its the tin of beans with sausages in them. I dont think they are the best but they taste nice and better than just beans.

I currently weigh 79kg.

Cheers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ok mate if its the heinze sausage and beans then drop it, those sausages are **** and you'd be better off with just a tin of beans on wholemeal, or just get some decent sausages to put with it if you really need to.

Most of us on here go to work but we wouldn't eat that amount of bread imo its too much.

Throw some oats and olive oil into meal 1

Meal 2 get a decent quality sausage of just have beans on wholemeal

Meal 3 have the chicken with rice not bread Meal 4 again have it on wholemeal

Meal 5 is kool,

Meal 6 lose the bread

Meal 7 see meal 1


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jowniofownio212 said:


> Hi
> 
> New to bodybuilding, just sorted a exercise plan and want to sort my diet out now. Here is an average day of eating for me:
> 
> ...


i would have a look at that diet mate see if it fits into your life better !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i would have a look at that diet mate see if it fits into your life better !!!


so your loking at

protein shakes about 30 grams protein each x 3 90 grams

chicken breast 250 grams contains about x 45 grams protein

steak say about 150 grams contains about x 40 grams protein

400 ml milk in your shakes adds about x15 gram protein

4 eggs contain x about 22 grams protein

1 tin tuna contains x approx 29 grams protein

so basically that diet i suggested your looking around 240 grams of protein per day ...

im not working calories out for you aswell lol you need to do a bit of work yourself

hope this helps

cheese will be about x 10 grams


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

That's a decent diet there flinty I didn't want to change it too much for the op but yours is better

Op if you follow what flinty has set out you can't go wrong


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

At 79 kg's l am guessing your not carrying to much fat unless your 4' 2" or something so IMO you can fill your boots as long as its decent clean food.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Diet it fine! Sausages are fine! I personally don't really like them, to much [email protected] in them (grizzle, salt and the like). But they aren't going to kill you 

I love beans on toast. At the moment I like to have scrambled egg on toast with beans. Beans and toast = grains and legumes = complimentary proteins. I don't give a flying weights bench about the bioavailability and level of BCAAs, they have a notable level of amino acids and they do add to daily protein intake!

Train hard. Eat a variety of wholesome foods. Minimize highly processed/denatured and nutritionally baron foods (as my personally preference). And enjoy your diet and life!


----------



## jowniofownio212 (Sep 6, 2011)

Im 5 ft 10 with body fat of about 20%. I think its that high because of my beer belly though! I will continue with this diet and see how it goes.

I am getting low on my whey protein powder. I use Elite Whey protein because it is reasonably cheep and tastes good. Is this the right sort of suppliment I should be taking to gain mass or should I be using some form of weight gain?

Cheers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO mate if your worried about your belly l would stay away from weight gainers.


----------

